
The Google-Amazon spat has left more customers caught in the crossfire - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/40504152/the-google-amazon-spat-has-left-more-customers-caught-in-the-crossfire
======
cgore
It used to be that putting a video on YouTube guaranteed it was available on
basically any device anywhere. I guess Google is ruining that too now.

